# Videos zusammenfügen



## Jukkales (3. Februar 2005)

Gibt es ein leichtgewichtiges(da ich ne 56k verbindung hab) Programm mit den ich MPEG Videos zusammenfügen kann und als ein video abspeichern kann ohne Qualitätsverlust?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Februar 2005)

Da gaebe es zum Beispiel TMPGEnc, hat ca. 3MB. URL weiss ich leider nicht, ist aber nicht komplett kostenlos, hat also ein paar Einschraenkungen.
Koennte aber reichen fuer das was Du machen willst.


----------



## Jukkales (3. Februar 2005)

ich füge aufenommene und geschnittene Filme (vom TV) zusammen das sind MPEG2 Datein. Und die nimmet er bei mir nicht mehr ( 30-Tage sind um)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Februar 2005)

Okay, dann hab ich nix gesagt.


----------



## goela (3. Februar 2005)

Dies könnte Dir weiterhelfen! Link


----------



## chmee (3. Februar 2005)

Schau bei doom9 nach : http://german.doom9.org/
Dort findest Du Download-Links zu  Cuttermaran und Mpeg2Schnitt0.6

mfg chmee


----------



## hotschen (4. Februar 2005)

Du musst dir gar nichts laden (56k   )
Gib unter "Ausführen" folgendes ein:

copy /b video1.mpg+video2.mpg+video3.mpg neu.mpg
(Natürlich mit den richtigen Pfadangaben)
 Du kannst dabei beliebig viele Videos verketten.


----------



## chmee (4. Februar 2005)

Respekt an Hotschen,

Dass es mit Mpeg1 funktioniert, wusste ich, aber war soweit im Hinterhirn verlegt.
Fiel mir nicht im Traum ein.... 
Und das  auch mit Mpeg2 ?

mfg chmee


----------

